# Dx for 'pelvic calcifications'



## AmandaW (Jun 13, 2017)

Ideas for best diagnosis for "pelvic calcifications" on radiology scans?


----------



## daedolos (Jun 13, 2017)

Would these be on the pelvic bone?

Peace
?_?


----------



## AmandaW (Jun 14, 2017)

When I look up definition......Calcification in pelvis


Calcification is the accumulation of calcium salts in a body tissue. It normally occurs in the formation of bone, but calcium can be deposited abnormally in soft tissue, causing it to harden. Calcifications may be classified on whether there is mineral balance or not, and the location of the calcification. Calcification may also refer to the processes of normal mineral deposition in biological systems, such as the formation of stromatolites or mollusc shells.

The radiologist almost always says 'which are most likely phleboliths'.   But with saying "most likely", I don't think I should code as such, right?


Definition......
A phlebolith is a small local, usually rounded, calcification within a vein. These are very common in the veins of the lower part of the pelvis, and they are generally of no clinical importance. When located in the pelvis they are sometimes difficult to differentiate from kidney stones in the ureters on X-ray.


----------



## daedolos (Jun 14, 2017)

If it's documented on the pelvic bone, then you could use M85.88. Otherwise, you might use I87.8 if it's a calcification within a vein.

Peace
@_*
Hope this helps.


----------

